# Common stereotypes about metalheads



## Ghoul-7 (Nov 24, 2012)

In case you haven´t noticed people in the mainstream have quite many stereotypes about people who listen to metal or even rock. List the funniest/most aggrovating stereotypes you´ve heard below.

I´ll start

"If he has long hair he MUST listen to metal!"

"If you listen to metal, you have obviously been traumatized and bullied when you were a child!"


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Nov 24, 2012)

"If you listen to metal, you must worship satan!"


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 24, 2012)

"antisocial, emo, satan worshipping, self harming, disrespectful towards women, alcoholic/drug addict......." etc


Little do these people know I'm going to be teaching their young children in a few years......


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 24, 2012)

All metalheads are violent


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 24, 2012)

Smoke crack and worship satan


----------



## ILuvPillows (Nov 24, 2012)

Elitist, internet intellectuals who judge everything they hear that's not jazz or metal as simplistic sh....ooh 'stereotypes'. My bad.


----------



## Thep (Nov 24, 2012)

The stereotype among metalheads that alot of metalheads are intellectuals and intelligent people because they listen to what they think is a more complex form of music.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 24, 2012)

If you look like this then you aren't trve enough, and thus not allowed into the metal community.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 24, 2012)

My least favorite one is that listening to metal makes you a basement dwelling loser. Of course some of those people listen to metal, but thats not all...


----------



## FireInside (Nov 24, 2012)

All metal heads are smelly white trash. 

I may be white but I'm far from white trash and I always smell good.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Nov 24, 2012)

This is maybe a pet peeve of mine but peoples reaction when i say I listen to and write metal is always the same. "Isn't that white people music"

I must also stress that I'm a big black linebacker looking dude. So yeah.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 24, 2012)

If you listen to metal you are obviously a mentally unstable psychopath who has a burning desire to kill yourself or others.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Nov 24, 2012)

metalheads...
...drink too much alcohol
...are violent people
...are all ugly
...don't wash themselves regularly
...only wear black
...are racist
...worship satan
...only like noize
...are arrogant
...are either stupid and loud or intelligent and totally introverted


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 24, 2012)

^^^

We have a whose been drinking thread, and a lot of folks in the bad habits thread di mention not bathing regularly 

The arrogance is also quite prominent here


----------



## Chalupacabra (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't care how you look, as long as you do listen to metal. Unless you look like black veil brides, then you look fucking stupid and I hate you.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 24, 2012)

I find most stereotypes about metalheads to be pretty accurate.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 24, 2012)

metalheads like cats


I have no problem with this one


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Nov 24, 2012)

I find that a lot of those stereotypes to metal. Like the stereotype "metalheads are dumb." It's true if you apply it to people the listen to Five Finger Death Punch.


----------



## Miek (Nov 24, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> \
> 
> The arrogance is also quite prominent here



you don't say


----------



## SD83 (Nov 25, 2012)

A bunch of friendly & happy people. Seriously, I hear that more and more often, especially from people 50 or older...


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 25, 2012)

all metalheads look like black metalers and listen to death metal


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 25, 2012)

Miek said:


> you don't say



Not a metalhead, just arrogant. I prefer, supremely confident though. That is the big difference between arrogance and confidence, ability to follow through.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 25, 2012)

Awww, I was hoping this we be about some interview citation that Chicago rapper Common recently made towards metalheads.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Nov 25, 2012)

AdamMaz said:


> Awww, I was hoping this we be about some interview citation that Chicago rapper Common recently made towards metalheads.



Do you have a link for this ? tried googling but didn't get anything.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 25, 2012)

Chalupacabra said:


> I don't care how you look, as long as you do listen to metal. Unless you look like black veil brides, then you look fucking stupid and I hate you.



There's this other stereotype that metalheads are elitist douchebags and hate every form of music except for the type they like... right down to discriminating against other metal bands (yes, I don't like them either but BVB are a metal band), regardless of how heavy or not they are. 

You're not helping the cause by posting this kind of stuff.

I have a friend whose hair would probably be considered "emo", and who wears those large ear-stretcher things and enjoys Black Veil Brides, All Time Low and so on. He also wears Bathory t-shirts, and listens to a LOT of extremely underground black metal that few other people have heard of. The fact is, I have a great deal of respect for him regardless, and I frankly couldn't give a fuck what earrings he wears.


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 25, 2012)

ScottyB724 said:


> Do you have a link for this ? tried googling but didn't get anything.



See thread title


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 25, 2012)

that metalheads are like cavemen.

and that everyone who listens to metal has long hair and black clothes


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 25, 2012)

The one I get most of the time is along the lines of "Oh you listen to metal? Like satanic, emo, angry stuff?"

While I have an earphone in playing something along the lines of Tesseract, Twelve Foot Ninja, etc.


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Nov 25, 2012)

"Why do you listen to such angry music?!"


----------



## linchpin (Nov 25, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXFuv7B-4lY


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 25, 2012)

Chalupacabra said:


> I don't care how you look, as long as you do listen to metal. Unless you look like black veil brides, then you look fucking stupid and I hate you.



I'll go further and say I don't even care if you listen to metal. Some of the greatest people I know don't like metal.


----------



## nostealbucket (Nov 25, 2012)

"All you do is chugchugchug..."

Idiots!
We djent in these parts!


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 25, 2012)

I get a lot of odd looks when I saw I'm a metalhead.. I deal with it all the time at work. People expect me to dress in black, have long hair, be less happy all the time (I'm seriously in a good fucking mood constantly), etc. 

It's pretty retarded.

Today I had a dude start talking shit about metal to me, making fun of it and whatnot. I played the "I actually love metal" card. It was awkward. I didn't fit his description of a metal head and he told me that. Dumb. Stereotypes are dumb.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 25, 2012)

I look like a burnt out drug addict, but I own a successful restaurant. It does help that I'm super-charming.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Nov 25, 2012)

"But you can't understand what the singer is saying."


My coworkers get pretty surprised when they find out I listen to metal. "How can that be? You don't have long hair, you're not on drugs, and you wash your clothes." Then they'll ask what bands I like, of course they've never heard of any I mention. "Oh so you like Led Zeppelin? So you're more into the the heavier stuff, like Black Sabbath?"


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 25, 2012)

abandonist said:


> I look like a burnt out drug addict,



So much this. Everyone thinks I'm some stoner, even though I'm straightedge.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 25, 2012)

ScottyB724 said:


> Do you have a link for this ? tried googling but didn't get anything.


I'm saying that my interpretation upon first reading the thread title had me thinking that is what it would be about.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 26, 2012)

People think that people who like metal are: dumb, satan worshipers, anti social, long haired, goth, all black everything, poor, asinine, drug addict, music elitist, serial killer

The list goes on and on. Pretty much all negative. In reality I find that most other people who like metal are far more intelligent than the standard person. I myself am a doctor, not poor, look nothing like a metalhead, and have never done any drug or worshiped satan. Fuck society and their misguided stereotypes. Although to be fair there are a lot of fucking douchebags who do like metal. Same with any genre though.


----------



## Tang (Nov 26, 2012)

Murmel said:


> If you look like this then you aren't trve enough, and thus not allowed into the metal community.



You should try showing up to a show dressed like this. Shit, Devin appreciated my outfit.


----------



## Miek (Nov 26, 2012)

Man I WISH people thought I sacrificed animals and made unholy tributes unto Satan. And stuff.


----------



## epsylon (Nov 26, 2012)

BaptizedBurning said:


> "But you can't understand what the singer is saying."



It's even more ironic in countries like mine where people listen to a lot of music with english lyrics and don't have a fucking clue what the lyrics are about.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 26, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Not a metalhead, just arrogant. I prefer, supremely confident though. That is the big difference between arrogance and confidence, ability to follow through.


 
I'm sure you have to be pretty confident to *follow through*


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 26, 2012)

epsylon said:


> It's even more ironic in countries like mine where people listen to a lot of music with english lyrics and don't have a fucking clue what the lyrics are about.


 
Gangnam Style all up in this bitch! Getting sick of that song now, and it's proving that people don't really give a shit about lyrics at all.


----------



## elrrek (Nov 26, 2012)

Murmel said:


> If you look like this then you aren't trve enough, and thus not allowed into the metal community.



Whether this guy listens to metal or not, he looks pretty damn smart.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Nov 26, 2012)

Song that illustrate pretty much everything that has been said:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_iFg21sXlc

Since its in french and barely none of you can understand it, I'll just translate the first part of the song:

"Serviteurs du Metal (Metal's Servants)"

The metal's servants got long hair
They look high and most of the time they are
They hang out late in the night
Going in bars on the edge of bankruptcy
Their skin is inked with macabre drawing
Of name of norwegian band with skulls
But don't be fooled by their evil look
Every sunday they go eat at their mommy!

(Note: Mononc Serge is a satyrical musician and he's never to be taken too seriously)


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 26, 2012)

That we're all ignorant, uneducated, and angry.

Most metal bands I know are a bunch of smart yet goofy fuckers.


----------



## pero (Nov 26, 2012)

Only stereotype I get around here is that people assume if I say I`m a metalhead I listen only to Metallica and Sex Pistols


----------



## Murmel (Nov 26, 2012)

Tang said:


> You should try showing up to a show dressed like this. Shit, Devin appreciated my outfit.



Note that this is not me, I just dress like that 

That dude is like a 15/10, I'm merely an 8/10....


----------



## ilyti (Nov 26, 2012)

Honestly, I haven't encountered any stereotypes about metalheads in the last 7 years or so. I think it's because time has shown that just because you listen to metal doesn't mean you're about to go on a shooting rampage. Most people I know realize this now. Even some who may have had their concerns back in the 80s when metal was the new unknown big dangerous thing have come around and actually like it now. How many of our parents were concerned at first, but came around when they found it didn't make us bad people? Don't take so much stock in what random strangers assume about you, and stop feeling so persecuted. Life is good.


----------



## Blind Theory (Nov 26, 2012)

Stereotypes are stereotypes for a reason

That being said, I don't like the stereotypes on religion and appearance. I rarely wear anything that would peg me as a metalhead anymore and the religion stereotypes are FAR from true with me. Like, SUPER far from true


----------



## groph (Nov 27, 2012)

Chalupacabra said:


> I don't care how you look, as long as you do listen to metal. Unless you look like black veil brides, then you look ....ing stupid and I hate you.



new favorite troll.


METALHEADS ALL LIKE WORLD OF WARCRAFT

WHAT IS THAT YOU'RE LISTENING TO? SCREAMO OR SOMETHING?

SLIPKNOT IS THE HEAVIEST BAND EVAR, U LIEK DEM?

and so on and so forth.


Biggest one I've ever gotten was from my mom, trolling me about how all metal is about wanting to kill your parents and hating the world. Which is sort of accurate.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Nov 27, 2012)

There's a "Pittsburgh Metal Community" group that I belong to on Facebook. It helps to reinforce almost every stereotype that's been brought up here. That collection of men and women makes me ashamed to say I share any common musical tastes. One of two people immediately come to mind as I see each stereotype posted. Haha


----------



## Chalupacabra (Nov 29, 2012)

My post was meant to be funny, not to insult fans of any bands. Gee wiz fellas. 
I'm sorry Black Veil Brides..........
I guess it was somewhat like trolling 
I respect every person's choice to be/act/dress as they wish, but I also reserve the right to think that it is lame. 
It is wrong to think a person is lame based on said choice, but not that the choice is lame. 
Dressing up like vampire ziggy stardust is lame IMO, you might disagree. It doesn't make the music suck or not suck. 
Feel like a redheaded stepchild from Alabama half the time.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Nov 30, 2012)

My favourite stereotype is, Metalheads don't give a f*ck about being stereotyped.


----------



## Dayn (Nov 30, 2012)

There's the stereotype that we're all loners.

At least, I think so. I don't know anyone to verify that.


----------



## ScarSymmetry (Dec 1, 2012)

I dress normally because i am a medical physician.Sometimes i wear a twisted sister t-shirt underneath my uniform at work.people seem to like this


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Dec 1, 2012)

Metalheads have long hair , smell bad , eat cats , are stupids , etc , etc .


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 1, 2012)

Larrikin666 said:


> There's a "Pittsburgh Metal Community" group that I belong to on Facebook. It helps to reinforce almost every stereotype that's been brought up here. That collection of men and women makes me ashamed to say I share any common musical tastes. One of two people immediately come to mind as I see each stereotype posted. Haha



I belong to a really small group on Facebook where someone was genuinely trying to decide between mourning the death of Mitch Lucker or rejoicing because, as he sees it, "deathcore took a blow from it"... I mean come on, are you serious? Makes me feel fucking ashamed, frankly.

I'd rather sit in a room with a yabbering, inane Nicki Minaj fan than a really obnoxious elitist metalhead.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 2, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I'd rather sit in a room with a yabbering, inane Nicki Minaj fan than a really obnoxious elitist metalhead.


This.


----------



## nickgray (Dec 2, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I'd rather sit in a room with a yabbering, inane Nicki Minaj fan than a really obnoxious elitist metalhead.



I'd rather shoot myself in the face instead. Seems like a better choice than these two


----------



## orby (Dec 3, 2012)

I used to get fun of for being a metal nerd until I stood up in the middle of class and addressed my tormentors directly by delivering a fifteen-minute prepared speech on why 5-string sweep picking does, in fact, render all pop music obsolete. Now I have done it. now I am the king.


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 3, 2012)

orby said:


> I used to get fun of for being a metal nerd until I stood up in the middle of class and addressed my tormentors directly by delivering a fifteen-minute prepared speech on why 5-string sweep picking does, in fact, render all pop music obsolete. Now I have done it. now I am the king.



6 string sweeping renders 5 string sweeping obsolete


----------



## orby (Dec 3, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> 6 string sweeping renders 5 string sweeping obsolete



6 is one too many, only with 5 strings can the sweep truly be considered art. that extra fucking string renders your damn sweep useless, it's a lost cause


----------



## Dayn (Dec 3, 2012)

ScarSymmetry said:


> I dress normally because i am a medical physician.Sometimes i wear a twisted sister t-shirt underneath my uniform at work.people seem to like this


That's awesome, I wish I could do that. Having something like that can really help people relate and feel more comfortable with your work. I don't think having my "I am so f**king rock." shirt under my suit will win me any points in court though... They have my long hair and earrings to deal with already, so I'm not going to push it.


----------



## sear (Dec 3, 2012)

I have long hair and wear band shirts most/all the time, so I guess in some respects I fit the stereotype. But, I'm also fair well groomed, polite, considerate, etc. If people judge me on my taste in music, that's their business, but personally I've never actually felt like I've been treated poorly as a result of my musical tastes.

Sure, maybe if I went to an expensive clothing store like Holt Renfrew, or a jewelry shop or something, I might get salespeople hovering around me and asking "sir, perhaps another store would suit you better", but... well, fuck them, they aren't getting my business.

That said, go to almost any metal show and you will find a lot of seriously fucked up people. And I don't think I have seen a person in a Slayer t-shirt in the last decade who wasn't a fat, neckbearded guy who reeked of body odor. It's obvious that the stereotypes do come from somewhere.


----------



## hairychris (Dec 3, 2012)

Dammit... I feel like an old git (and am, fwiw) but I well remember the time when unless you had long hair you were in no way considered a proper metaller. The hair was dedication to the cause, and although short hair was no problem you didn't have that badge of honour. Self-reinforcing stereotypes ftw.

Then Phil Anselmo cut his off. I knew a whole load of people who followed suit because long hair pissed them off but they were afraid to beforehand...


----------



## -One- (Dec 3, 2012)

sear said:


> I have long hair and wear band shirts most/all the time, so I guess in some respects I fit the stereotype. But, I'm also fair well groomed, polite, considerate, etc. If people judge me on my taste in music, that's their business, but personally I've never actually felt like I've been treated poorly as a result of my musical tastes.
> 
> Sure, maybe if I went to an expensive clothing store like Holt Renfrew, or a jewelry shop or something, I might get salespeople hovering around me and asking "sir, perhaps another store would suit you better", but... well, fuck them, they aren't getting my business.
> 
> That said, go to almost any metal show and you will find a lot of seriously fucked up people. And I don't think I have seen a person in a Slayer t-shirt in the last decade who wasn't a fat, neckbearded guy who reeked of body odor. It's obvious that the stereotypes do come from somewhere.


I wear Slayer shirts


----------



## ilyti (Dec 4, 2012)

Most Slayer shirts I see nowadays are on 15 year old girls with black nail polish and Manic Panic coloured hair.


----------



## sevenstringj (Dec 4, 2012)

I slay dragons.
And get no pussy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2012)

They think they're better musicians and/or know more about music than everyone else...


----------



## nickgray (Dec 4, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> They think they're better musicians and/or know more about music than everyone else...



The ignorance is especially obvious (as well as painful to listen to) when they try to compare metal to classical music. Ugh...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## petereanima (Dec 4, 2012)

nickgray said:


> The ignorance is especially obvious (as well as painful to listen to) when they try to compare metal to classical music. Ugh...



..and base this theory on Children Of Bodom.

I feel the need to commit Seppuku every time I hear this.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 4, 2012)

petereanima said:


> ..and base this theory on Children Of Bodom.
> 
> I feel the need to commit Seppuku every time I hear this.





There is nothing worse than arrogant melodeath fans.


----------



## groph (Dec 4, 2012)

To me though, seriously it's genre elitism/purism. And I'm TOTALLY guilty of this.

I get irked as hell when my friends who are into music like Danza, The Contortionist, Beneath the Massacre, Ion Dissonance, etc. refer to it as "death metal." It's not, and I don't think it's a matter of opinion. I think it's different enough from death metal to warrant not calling it as such. I hold my tongue though because I HATE it when people start getting into genre wars and it's always a bummer when somebody pipes up and I don't want to be that guy. I'm also the only person in that circle of friends who listens to traditional death metal as far as I'm aware, the rest of us are into djent-hardcore-metalcore-death metal-mathcore hybrid bands, whatever the hell they're supposed to be called nowadays 

Hopefully sometime we'll find a way to discuss genres without tearing each other's throats out. The most nonoffensive way to do so might be to drop "genre" in favor of "style" or when you use "genre" include a clause that you're not talking about a scientific taxonomy but an individual interpretation of what you're hearing.


----------



## sevenstringj (Dec 4, 2012)

groph said:


> Hopefully sometime we'll find a way to discuss genres without tearing each other's throats out.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Dec 4, 2012)

groph said:


> To me though, seriously it's genre elitism/purism. And I'm TOTALLY guilty of this.
> 
> I get irked as hell when my friends who are into music like Danza, The Contortionist, Beneath the Massacre, Ion Dissonance, etc. refer to it as "death metal." It's not, and I don't think it's a matter of opinion. I think it's different enough from death metal to warrant not calling it as such. I hold my tongue though because I HATE it when people start getting into genre wars and it's always a bummer when somebody pipes up and I don't want to be that guy. I'm also the only person in that circle of friends who listens to traditional death metal as far as I'm aware, the rest of us are into djent-hardcore-metalcore-death metal-mathcore hybrid bands, whatever the hell they're supposed to be called nowadays
> 
> Hopefully sometime we'll find a way to discuss genres without tearing each other's throats out. The most nonoffensive way to do so might be to drop "genre" in favor of "style" or when you use "genre" include a clause that you're not talking about a scientific taxonomy but an individual interpretation of what you're hearing.



i'm sorry but I just can't agree with you (and also a couple of other posts around here) because the way you defend yourself against stereotypes is stereotyping non-"metalheads" 

EDIT: Also, I can't quite understand why you'd care so much about genres. It's just a couple of words.


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 4, 2012)

groph said:


> I get irked as hell when my friends who are into music like Danza, The Contortionist, Beneath the Massacre, Ion Dissonance, etc. refer to it as "death metal."


I would too if I had any friends who liked those bands. I am so happy I don't know anyone who likes djent. Ion Dissonance is p cool, but the rest of those bands...


----------

